# My First Skiff - 2021 Rabco Buccaneer 14'



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride. We all had to start somewhere and it'll get you on the water.

Don't think a jack plate will do much for that hull. You could try a manual set plate to raise the engine a bit without much cost or the need for a battery. 

As far as cleaning the hull, try some white vinegar on it first, then pressure wash. 

Good luck and post up some of your mods.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks. I will look into manual jackplates, I guess any little bit would help for shallow flats i'l be fishing in. Is there an exact science for adjusting the motor height with a jackplate? I think I read somewhere if it's too high you can damage the motor.

Also gonna try the vinegar method before pressure washing once I get the stand for the motor i ordered. Will post results.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Go run it a bit before doing anything other than greasing the hubs and maybe new tires depending on age and condition. If the motor needs to be higher there are cheaper and still good ways to raise it and especially so on a small boat and small motor. Cleaning the bottom needs to happen too, but you could try it out for a day first. Have fun with your new boat!!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh definitely going to just run it for awhile first, just trying to get some ideas for potential mods.

I also have a thread about trailers in the general section regarding upgrading the trailer. It's pretty much brand new, but I will be getting radial tires before going on any long trips. I need to fit the trailer to the skiff better too, possibly get stainless fasteners, etc.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks like a tri hull. So if it is it won't be comfortable crossing big water, so don't do that. A large cooler in the back can act as a PP platform, that means you'll need a push pole. Start with a glass pole, there are plenty for sale on here. You can decide if you need a trolling motor. Do worry about a Jack plate. When you get in shallow water, pole or use your TM
that boat should be very skiny. I didn't know about vinegar, that would have saved some scraping on my back under the boat 😩😩


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Barnacle Buster will help remove barnacles.

definitely do it with the hull upside down in the yard.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm in St.Pete so plenty of flats and inter coastal around no need to go in the Bay or the Gulf.

Barnacle Buster sounds good I just might try that as well. I need to order some Tef-Gel and CorrosionX for the trailer so might as well put that in the Amazon cart too. Will see if vinegar works as well.

Just put in the order for the cooler grab bar and casting platform, a guy named George in Miami that has a shop called Marine Metalworx.

Cooler Grab Bar For Gheenoe, Skiff, Or Flats Boats. Yeti, Engel | eBay









Pro Casting Platform W/ Grey Seadek And Turnbuckle Mount | eBay


<p>Pro Casting Platform W/ Grey Seadek. </p><p>20” x 20” x 15” tall. </p><p>Comes with turnbuckle attachment mount</p><p>Fits great in any flats boat, bay boat or skiff. </p><p>Made in the USA from aluminum. </p><p>Condition is New.</p><br /><p>*Standard height is 15”, we can make any height...



www.ebay.com





I contacted him and I was able to get a discount for buying and shipping both at the same time, nice guy. I'll post them along with my impressions once I get them.

Now I just need to find out the right way to bolt a grab bar to the floor of the skiff


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

Run and fish it a few times before you go all out moding it and see what you need and don’t need to add.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice skiff. It will limit you to where you can run, but you will learn the nearby waters and find fish that others run past.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

FlatsMafia said:


> Run and fish it a few times before you go all out moding it and see what you need and don’t need to add.


Yeah not gonna go all out, I knew I wanted a cooler grab bar and casting platform right away so I went ahead and got those. Probably a tiller extension too so i can stand up with the grab bar and that will be it for now. Everything else will be experience based, what we need and what works best for us.

For now my focus is getting everything titled and registered (had to make an appointment with the DMV) then getting the hull cleaned up and the trailer setup correctly. Then once I get it on the water will worry about the rest.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new skiff..agree with those who say, go have fun and fish it first, then decide what, if anything you want/need to add


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I love it, will make a perfect, simple platform.
Grab bar & tiller ext will be nice upgrades. 
Post your progress, excited to see!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Finally got the stand for the motor in, now I can keep it in the shed when needed. And once it warms up some we'll get the hull off the trailer and upside down to get to work on the barnacles.










After getting the motor off the transom, I noticed it cracking at the top....



















What's the best way to go about fixing this? Clean it out good and fill it with epoxy? If so, is there any particular brand/type of epoxy that works best?

[edit] Posted the repair questions in the Maintenance and DIY forum


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Transom issues being worked out, looks like Rabco is going to fix it under warranty.

In the meantime, got the grab bar and platform in, pretty pleased, good quality work with good welds. Unpolished but I can take care of that easily enough if I decide to polish it up....Any suggestions on the best way to polish aluminum?



















The guy that made them said to use 1/4" stainless screws and marine silicone to secure it to the skiff floor. What's the best way to do this? Put some silicone on the screws and screw them right in? Or drill a hole, then silicone in the hole and then screw? Just want to make sure I do it the right way I don't want any leakage.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Got the skiff flipped over and started on the barnacle removal. The chemical remover didn't really work well at all, at least not enough for the pressure washer to work effectively. So I went to mechanical removal and it's going much better. Altho I think the chemical remover softened them up a bit and made it easier for the powered scraper.



















There's still stains and now scratches all over it, what's the best way to take care of that? Buff it out with some compound or wet sand?

Also found some spots that need some work...




























I'm thinking Marine Tex will do the job good enough....Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Congrats! I bought a new 14' myself last year, paired with a new Yam f25 - it's a terrific starter boat! I'm probably going to upsize next year but that's for want of more passenger capacity, storage and bigger water capability. I fish out of St. Marks and for the flats and rivers this little boat is awesome. Since I took this pic I've added a Humminbird and Power Pole Micro but otherwise I followed the KISS principal in my add-on's. Shoot me a PM if you want to discuss anything, I picked mine up in Crystal River last April and have spent the last year getting to know the boat.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice Rabco, I like the glassed in decks and rubrail. Hopefully they built yours better than mine! 

Mine has been great now that it's finally on the water. Thought the 9.9 wouldn't be enough but it's just fine for this skiff, will probably keep me out of trouble actually lol.

I didn't think I'd want a trolling motor but I want one already, i-Pilot would be nice


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Sorry to hear about the transom issue but glad it's getting fixed under warranty. As your're not the original owner there's no telling what happened. Thanks, they really are spiffy little skiffs. Glassed in decks were a must for me and I had Crystal River Marine install the rub rail. For the same price I got a TACO which looks and performs much better. I too have thought of putting an ipilot up front - those things are amazing and I've seen a couple 14's with them. For me though, it's too much for a small skiff. One more reason I'm staring to look for my next boat.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Plus the i-pilot TMs are expensive as hell. Thinking about just getting a small and cheap tiller TM instead, it doesn't seem that hard to adjust while fishing to be honest.


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Hi all, been on the Microskiff forums for a bit, and have been planning on buying a skiff even before I joined. Short backstory, I originally had a Salt Marsh Savanna on order but decided that it was going to be too small for what we wanted to do, so we decided to upgrade to the SM1444. Unfortunately Salt Marsh wouldn't have been able to start the build until late summer and we wanted a skiff before the summer so we could plan a trip to the keys so I started looking elsewhere.
> 
> Enter the Rabco. I had been looking at Rabco's website and was thinking of ordering one as their lead time was only six weeks, then upon looking at used boats on CL I happened upon this one. For about half the price of new, I got this 2021 setup with the 14' base buccaneer hull, a like new 9.9 Yamaha, and basically new Continental galvanized trailer. The only issue is the skiff was moored for some time and is covered with barnacle husks.....I will get to that in a bit but pics first....Not exactly bragging especially compared to some of the other skiffs here but hey, it's my first skiff and the fish don't care anyway right?
> 
> ...


Slick looking skiff!


----------



## cdcuyler (Sep 21, 2021)

Have you had a chance to get out on the water yet? I am very curious to see how it rides in a chop


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, not all that great in chop, kind of what I expected from a tri hull and reading about them. Very stable tho when fishing, so it's worth the tradeoff to me because I don't plan on traveling around much in it, we have the areas we like and stick to them and just leave if it gets too windy and rough.


----------



## BilgeFumes (Sep 24, 2019)

Much nicer than my first boat! I started on an Indian River 12' Otter and learned my sea legs on that thing. Had a rotten transom when I bought it and worked just fine for a dozen or so hard trips until the transom started cracking. Was looking at the Rabcos years ago, just never could find the room for one at the time.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

she will treat you wll


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Took it out to Fort Desoto yesterday, it's actually a great stable platform but the 9.9 I have on it now just isn't cutting it with three people on board. Can't decide to re power it or just get a new skiff which I was thinking about anyway. Decisions!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man she came out nice though man, that’s a two person skiff all day. Or run to an island and wade kinda skiff.

If you want more umph a 25 Hp 2 stroke is light but will make that boat scoot. An Old Yamaha or mercury are the tickets if u ask me


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah we were wading there. Mostly it's just the two of us but sometimes a friend comes along and it really slows down.

Would rather have a 20-25 four stroke with EFI to be honest. Also need electric start, tired of pulling lol.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah buddy you’d be moving with that, I have and older Yamaha 25 2 stroke (that I don’t want to sell) that has electric and pull start. They are out there and much lighter. 

My buddy has a 20 Hp Suzuki that is like 95 lbs I think it’s a four stroke scoots his 15 ft gheenoe pretty good


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I would definitely be interested if a Yamaha 25 two stroke was available in my area I'll keep an eye out. Worst case if for whatever reason I don't like it I can just re sell it.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

I really like what you did with it! I just traded mine in. With that size skiff you either know exactly why you have it or it's time to trade up to something larger. You can spend all the money you want but at the end of the day it's a two person sled unless the third person is a toddler.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah I'm starting to think that I'm not gonna risk having more than two people on the boat, not worth it. The limit is 4 persons - 500 pounds which is a bit of a joke....4 kids with no motor maybe lol.

Already thinking about my next skiff before next summer so probably no point spending any more money on it. I can get an electric start kit for the 9.9 cheap enough so I at least don't have to pull start it anymore.


----------

